# [Regular Season Game 4] Houston Rockets at Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(2-1)/(1-1)*


When/Where:
*Monday, November 2, 9:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Williams / Brewer / Kirilenko / Boozer / Okur*


_*Preview*_


> The new-look Houston Rockets used an up-tempo style to win their home opener. It remains to be seen if that approach will change their usual results in Salt Lake City.
> 
> The Rockets will try to earn a rare road win over the Utah Jazz as the teams meet Monday night, with Utah looking to tighten up its defense after struggling to start the season.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hate the Jazz. Please lets just beat them.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

OMG, Just can't tell you how much I hate the [email protected]@king Jazz.:smackalot:
I'm happy they did'n and will'n win a championship.:whiteflag:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We don't have the size to compete with this team. If we win this game it will be by speed. Hopefully AB and Lowry won't get jobbed by the refs and they will call fouls.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston (2-1) at Utah (1-1)*
> 
> As you probably could have guessed, the star-less Houston Rockets have started out on the right foot. It hasn't broken yet, the team has split a pair of contests with the Portland Trail Blazers, while winning a tough one in Golden State.
> 
> ...


Game to pay attention to: Rockets vs. Jazz


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good start so far


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ariza is unreal with those 3 pointers. He came to this league as a super athletic guy and now he's like one of those guys that you just shouldn't leave open.

David Andersen has a nice soft jumper.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man these refs sure are whistle happy. sheesh


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aw man I go and wish the dishes for a bit and now they're down 2.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yeahh 9 fouls to utah's 1

wonderful


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets are moving the ball. This brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Chuck Hayes free throw time!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man we are moving at a crazy pace. I am not used to seeing this kinda play out there


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Utah went on a little run there to end the half. Utah up 57-54


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Would you guys rather have Artest or Ariza?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ariza. Man Chuck Hayes with 12 points. I need to get my eyes checked.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Ariza. Man Chuck Hayes with 12 points. I need to get my eyes checked.


Did you see that little hook shot? mg:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

DAM refs are pissing me off.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cornholio said:


> Did you see that little hook shot? mg:


When I saw it I was like ooh nice Landry using the little lefty hook then I realized it was CHUCK HAYES.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

BUDIGNER!!!!! (Is that how you spell it?)


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

8 guys in double figure scoring.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Chuck Hayes outscored Boozer and Milsap combined.

Chuck Hayes = 5yr/70mil!?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Nothing better than winning in Utah.:bowen:
:shocked:8 players in double figures.:wtf:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

awesome win. I had to miss the 4th quarter cause of work, but man we had *EIGHT* player score in double figures...

*EIGHT!*

Jazz suck!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I am so proud of our guys 

and 1st of NBA top 10 plays today:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I am so proud of our guys
> 
> and 1st of NBA top 10 plays today:


Always a welcoming appearance from our buddy KTR


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 113, Utah 96*
> 
> Houston went into Utah, piled up 121.5 points per 100 possessions, dominated the offensive glass, and basically pushed the Jazz around for 48 minutes.
> 
> ...


Behind The Box Score


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Recap & Video


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> There has to be something bigger, mathematically, than this. For Trevor Ariza to work out like this? We all trashed that idea! The Rockets were 5.81 points better with Chuck Hayes on the floor before last night, for God’s sake! What is happening?! It’s early, yes. And they’re going to fade, I still believe, because they’re all going to get injured killing themselves like they are right now. *You cannot outwork Houston right now. You just can’t. You can bust your *** all you want, they’re going to work harder, be smarter, make every single small play that you need.* Teams with potential and no focus always wonder where those little plays are. The answer, as I tweeted last night, is that the Rockets have stolen all of those plays from your team and are keeping them for themselves. Shane Battier was +36 against a predicted playoff team last night. They have no star power! This isn’t supposed to happen! Even if they were to put together a fight and a few wins against overlooking teams or on back to backs, they weren’t supposed to come out and look like a team that could beat anyone, anywhere, any time. This squad has gone “Major League.” As in, “Well, I guess there’s only one thing left. Win the whole ****in’ thing.”





> Thanks to StatSheet.com, we can see how much the Jazz failed at basic basketball endeavors last night. See that big offensive rebounding advantage? You can’t give a hot shooting team with no star players (guys that can get their own shots on the first possession) multiple possessions. That’s a bad Utah Jazz! Bad!
> 
> I’m done with hating on the Jazz and I hope they pull it together (especially if they do so by trading Boozer, the block magnet). But *other teams need to pay attention, because this is what happens if you come in and try to out-talent the Rockets.*


Hardwood Paroxysm


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

^ I cant tell if thats a compliment or just hating on us.


----------

